# New "fur taker" vest from Foxpro



## El Gato Loco

Add this one to the "need" list? It looks like a good one!

http://www.gofoxpro.com/products/apparel/product_vest.php

$99 though? Is it worth it?


----------



## Ruger

I'll probably be a guinea pig. I would like to try it it. Looks like a good product and set up well.


----------



## Antlerz22

Chris Miller said:


> Add this one to the "need" list? It looks like a good one!
> 
> http://www.gofoxpro....roduct_vest.php
> 
> $99 though? Is it worth it?


Might fit my needs, wanted something smaller than a backpack style setup that also would allow for a back carry of the rifle if I wanted. So comparing prices between the two its not too pricey.


----------



## knapper

I started using a 5.11 bug out bag, they are made with lots of magizane pouches that can be used for other stuff like callers batteries calls knives plus it has the different places of other bags/pouches on the outside. I have this mainly for night hunting or short trips from the road of only 3-4 miles from where I would park the car. We have lots of country without road excess that can be hunted in the fall/winter/spring time frame. For longer winter trips we have snowmobiles (snowmachine) and can cover lot of ground checking for tracks and finding places to hunt.


----------



## Mattuk

I would say its worth the money, I like the padded seat!


----------



## bones44

It looks alot like my Cabela's turkey vest. If so, it's worth every penny. Extremely comfortable and lots of pockets for your gadgets.


----------



## destructive_mechanic

knapper said:


> I started using a 5.11 bug out bag, they are made with lots of magizane pouches that can be used for other stuff like callers batteries calls knives plus it has the different places of other bags/pouches on the outside. I have this mainly for night hunting or short trips from the road of only 3-4 miles from where I would park the car. We have lots of country without road excess that can be hunted in the fall/winter/spring time frame. For longer winter trips we have snowmobiles (snowmachine) and can cover lot of ground checking for tracks and finding places to hunt.


Yeah, i use bags similar to the 5.11s that I have been issued. That is one sexy vest though. I was checking it out not too long ago. Hard not to get it,


----------



## El Gato Loco

I posted about this other one a while back too. Both look good:

http://www.predatortalk.com/topic/10181-cabelas-speedy-yote-seat/


----------



## knapper

I like the vest type better due to the weight being supported by the shoulders and have more places to put stuff you may need. I usally carry some out of date flares so I can siganal for help to to get the help on to where I am if I need rescue. It may seem like over kill for just a few hours out but things can change quickly.


----------



## On a call

Beats my back pack all to heck.


----------



## rvrbnk1

The vest looks cool. I agree with Bones it looks a lot like a Turkey vest which is nice because that means that I have an excuse to wear my Turkey vest all year long. If I could wear it to work I would i love the fact it has all the pockets and a seat pad so you can sit any where you want.


----------

